

On the Uses and Disadvantages of History for Life (1874) [pdf] - kcovia
http://www.leudar.com/library/On%20the%20Use%20and%20Abuse%20of%20History.pdf

======
blinken
See, Nietzsche's problem is that he never learned about yolo. So many words!
and you could summarise the whole thing with a single bad-parkour YouTube
video.

(sorry)

